# Weather and Bugs in Boca?



## Malibu Sky (Jul 2, 2008)

We are heading to Boca Raton next week.  We have never been there in summer, I presume it is hot and humid but just how hot and humid?  Does it cool down at night?

Also, I am a bug magnet ...are there mosquito's and other buzzy-flying things that will attach to me the minute we land in Fl?  Any suggestions for a good bug spray?

Any other recommendations for the Boca area would be greatly appreciated...
 
Thanks


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Jul 2, 2008)

Where are you staying?

Hot and humid is a given, but the morning are usually very nice. Mosquito's are a thing of the past , unless you are far out west like the everglades. Roaches are only present in untidy properties. Bug spray is usually not necessary.

There are tons of things to do, but more importantly, what are your desiring: restaurants, activities, beaches, shopping, tourist stuff, boating, relaxing, spa, golf, tennis, exercise, exotic, eco-tours, historical stuff, museums, shows, etc?


----------



## BocaBum99 (Jul 2, 2008)

The closer you are to the everglades, the more bugs there are.  The closer to the ocean, the fewer.  Mosquitos are out near dusk.  They are not yet a thing of the past.


----------



## Malibu Sky (Jul 2, 2008)

Steamboat Bill said:


> Where are you staying?
> 
> Hot and humid is a given, but the morning are usually very nice. Mosquito's are a thing of the past , unless you are far out west like the everglades. Roaches are only present in untidy properties. Bug spray is usually not necessary.
> 
> There are tons of things to do, but more importantly, what are your desiring: restaurants, activities, beaches, shopping, tourist stuff, boating, relaxing, spa, golf, tennis, exercise, exotic, eco-tours, historical stuff, museums, shows, etc?



We are staying at the Embassy Suites in Boca...tried to get a trade but wasn't possible!!  I will be traveling with our 16 year old son whom will be playing at a tennis tournament in the area.  He will be hanging out with his teen friends so I am looking for teen/group friendly activities/restaurants....and then when I can "dump" him, good shopping and spas!!

We have the tennis squared away...but fun things to do in between matches!!

Thanks


----------



## lvhmbh (Jul 4, 2008)

Read your post the other day but hadn't been out for an extended period in a while.  Yesterday I played golf in a tournament for the troups and had to shoo a big old skeety off the cart so they are alive and well.  DH is not experiencing any problems, however, and he is a bug magnet and plays 3 times a week.  He also plays out west a bit and hasn't complained.  Linda


----------



## BocaBum99 (Jul 4, 2008)

There is so much to do in South Florida that you won't have a hard time being entertained.

I've stayed at that Embassy Suites when I interviewed for my first job in Boca. The biggest issue is the Tri-rail.  If your room is on that side of the tracks, it will wake you up at night.

That location is very convenient to everything since it is so close to the I-95 on ramp.

Here are some of my favorite places to eat:

1) Stir Crazy in Boca Town Center.  Great stir fry and fusion Asian food.

2) Byblos.  Great hole in the wall Greek/Mediterranian

3) Uncle Tais.  Americanized Hong Kong style Chinese.

4) Lucille's.  Good Barbeque

5) Sweet Tomatoes.  Great salad bar.

6) Too Jay's.  Decent Jewish Deli.

7) Pickle Barrell (in Deerfield Beach).  Great Corned Beef Deli.

8) Louie, Louie too (in Delray Beach).  Italian Bistro.

9) Smokey Bones.  Great BBQ.

10) Taisho.  All you can eat Sushi.  (not the best.  But, pretty good)

11) Max's Grille.  Great continental.

12) Kansai.  Great Japanese and Sushi.  Hibachi is only so-so.

13) Nino's.  Great Italian

14) New York Prime.  My favorite Steakhouse anywhere.

15) Morton's.  Typical high end steak.

16) Ruth Chris.  Another high end steak house.

17) Maxwell's Chophouse.  Yet another high end steak house.

18) Busch (In Delray).  Great seafood.

19) City Oyster (In Delray).  Another great seafood.

20) Boston's (in Delray).  Decent oceanfront bar and grill.

21) Noodle's Panini (in Fort Lauderdale).  Great italian.

22) Mortarano's (in Fort Lauderdale).  Unbelievably great italian.

23) Shooters (in Fort Lauderdale).   Decent bar on the intracoastal.

24) Houston's.  Best ribs anywhere.

25) Kyojin.  Decent Japanese buffet.

This is just a list at the top of my mind.  Have a great time.  If you kid is playing a tournament in Boca.  He must be pretty good.  Boca is a mecca for tennis players.


----------



## Carol C (Jul 4, 2008)

Steamboat Bill said:


> Where are you staying?
> 
> Hot and humid is a given, but the morning are usually very nice. Mosquito's are a thing of the past , unless you are far out west like the everglades. Roaches are only present in untidy properties.



Are you talking about "palmetto bugs"?   They're bad in the southern states this summer. But they're easy enough to stomp on...just a bit crunchy-sounding.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Jul 4, 2008)

You guys crack me up...I have been her all my life and I rarely see bugs on the East side of town (East of the Turnpike or I-95)....that said, even thought I rarely see any bugs, they probably see me all the time.


----------



## Jim Bryan (Jul 4, 2008)

This is Florida and we have bugs and we have humidity and we have plenty of visitors. We also have some of the best beaches in the world. Too bad we don't have some mountains. Then we could have waterfalls too.


----------



## Malibu Sky (Jul 5, 2008)

BocaBum99 said:


> There is so much to do in South Florida that you won't have a hard time being entertained.
> 
> I've stayed at that Embassy Suites when I interviewed for my first job in Boca. The biggest issue is the Tri-rail.  If your room is on that side of the tracks, it will wake you up at night.
> 
> ...



Well, I guess we will not go hungry...sounds like it will be a week of good food.  I just want to know if I can borrow someone's credit card...you know how much food a 16 year old boy can eat...especially after 4+ hours of tennis a day...and I "was" on a diet!

One last questions...where is the best and most accessible beach?

Thanks again


----------



## lvhmbh (Jul 6, 2008)

Embassy Suites has a great free b-fast AND  a free happy hour food & drinks!!!  Best and most accessible beach for you would be Spanish River I think - anyone else?


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Jul 6, 2008)

Almost all the beaches in that area are pretty nice, but parking can be an issue if you are a late riser.

Here is an interesting web site

http://evsboca.netfirms.com/default.htm

http://www.ci.boca-raton.fl.us/vis/beaches.shtm

One of the more interesting places to visit is the Gumbo Limbo Nature center:

http://www.gumbolimbo.org/


----------



## Malibu Sky (Jul 7, 2008)

BocaBum99 said:


> I've stayed at that Embassy Suites when I interviewed for my first job in Boca. The biggest issue is the Tri-rail.  If your room is on that side of the tracks, it will wake you up at night.



 I just called to request a room "not" near the train tracks...this is what my new  confirmation states: 
_"Comments and Requests: 
Two Beds if available, GUEST DOES NOT WANT TO BE NEAR THE RAILROAD TRACK, GPM U:357416488 _

Sounds like this may be a common complaint....thanks so much for letting me know, I am a light sleeper + I just fractured my elbow and have a cast on my arm...so I am already not sleeping...a train would not be good!!

Thanks to everyone...except for the 100% humidity in the forecast, we are looking forward to a great trip!!:whoopie:


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Jul 7, 2008)

I just pent the weekend at the Boca Raton Resort and Club and this place is a 5-star resort and incredibly nice. If you can snag a AAA discounted room, this is MUCH nicer accomidations.


----------



## Malibu Sky (Jul 8, 2008)

Steamboat Bill said:


> I just pent the weekend at the Boca Raton Resort and Club and this place is a 5-star resort and incredibly nice. If you can snag a AAA discounted room, this is MUCH nicer accomidations.




I tried to get a trade which never came through.  The Embassy is the designated hotel for the tennis tournament and a lot of activities are taking place there.....all his friends are staying there...If I tried to change he would not be happy.  Maybe next trip....thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## gretel (Jul 9, 2008)

*Florida*

I just came back yesterday from a day trip in the Everglades...  I am amazed at the amount of mosquitoes!  We used Super Off with Deet and still got a few bites!  That being said, we had a great time on the airboat ride!  The swamp buggy ride was a waste of time.  We really enjoyed the Skunk Ape Research Headquarters outside of Everglades City.  Lunch at the Seafood Depot (including gator bites) was worth the trip.

It's the &%$# no see ums that annoy me!  We are staying on the gulf side and keep getting bit every time we got out at night (outside dining, sunset on the beach, greyhound track).  You can't see the things but you can feel the bite. How annoying is that!?  They don't play fair!  They make the same itchy lump as mosquitoes.  

At least I can't complain about red tide! None to be seen and the beaches and weather have been gorgeous!  I'll tolerate just about anything for this beach (including palmetto bugs which we have seen too)!


----------



## Malibu Sky (Jul 9, 2008)

gretel said:


> I just came back yesterday from a day trip in the Everglades...  I am amazed at the amount of mosquitoes!  We used Super Off with Deet and still got a few bites!  That being said, we had a great time on the airboat ride!  The swamp buggy ride was a waste of time.  We really enjoyed the Skunk Ape Research Headquarters outside of Everglades City.  Lunch at the Seafood Depot (including gator bites) was worth the trip.
> 
> It's the &%$# no see ums that annoy me!  We are staying on the gulf side and keep getting bit every time we got out at night (outside dining, sunset on the beach, greyhound track).  You can't see the things but you can feel the bite. How annoying is that!?  They don't play fair!  They make the same itchy lump as mosquitoes.
> 
> At least I can't complain about red tide! None to be seen and the beaches and weather have been gorgeous!  I'll tolerate just about anything for this beach (including palmetto bugs which we have seen too)!



Oh...so there are bugs...I have packed my Off, funny thing is, we were outside last night here at home and I woke up with 3 mosquito bites on my knee...and I was worried about Flordia...lol!


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Jul 9, 2008)

Malibu Sky said:


> Oh...so there are bugs...I have packed my Off, funny thing is, we were outside last night here at home and I woke up with 3 mosquito bites on my knee...and I was worried about Flordia...lol!



Boca Raton is NOT located in the Everglades just like Las Vegas is not located in the Grand Canyon


----------



## Transit (Jul 10, 2008)

Steamboat Bill said:


> I just pent the weekend at the Boca Raton Resort and Club and this place is a 5-star resort and incredibly nice. If you can snag a AAA discounted room, this is MUCH nicer accomidations.



Spectacular resort with great off season prices. Super upscale but reasonable.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Jul 10, 2008)

Transit said:


> Spectacular resort with great off season prices. Super upscale but reasonable.



Especially during the Summer...I am not sure if the deals are just for Florida residents, but the advertised prices I see are more than 75% off normal Winter prices.

We usually book a few nights during the summer and enjoy golf, spa, beach, and great dinners as I am too CHEAP to spend the $40,000 to join their private club. Thus, a $150 room can get me the same thing (and an overnight room as a bonus). Unfortunately, the beach club is under HEAVY construction now, so that probably means that they will have great discounts until October.


----------



## Transit (Jul 10, 2008)

Is the launch from the mainland part of the hotel still taking guests to the beach with this construction?


----------



## Zac495 (Jul 10, 2008)

I LOVE Boca! I have a cousin who lives there, so I never trade in. 
Go to Atlantic Avenue and Mizner Park. They are great areas where there are outside bars and restaurants - and little shops. Have fun!

If you go to my picture trail - all of my Florida trips are in that area.


----------



## Malibu Sky (Jul 15, 2008)

Here in Boca right now...it has been pouring rain all day.  Being from So Cal, I saw more rain today than I have in 2 years.  We heard a siern go off yesterday and peole yelling "get off the tennis courts", I could not figure out what was going on, ends up it was my first "lightening warning" and the tennis matches were delayed for 2 hours until the lightening stopped.  I hhave experienced fire and earthquakes...never lightening.

Boca is very nice, we spent a lot of time in the Boca Mall, some really nice shops.  The area is much newer and cleaner than when were in South Miami-Coral Gables during our last trip.  And while the drivers are still crazy, not as bad as they were in South Miami.

Any this city really reminds me of Palm Desert/Palm Springs but with humity!!


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Jul 16, 2008)

At least you have not seen any bugs.....yet.


----------

